# Best scroll saw I have owned



## patron

i had the 30" for a number of years ,
but my ex got it .
im still looking to get myself one again !
it reallyis a great tool !


----------



## a1Jim

sounds good thankd for the review


----------



## BTKS

Good idea with the angled mounting stand. Must really improve the view and muscle fatigue. Any ball park on cost? Looks like a class act tool. BTKS


----------



## Splinterman

Looks like a more solid unit Jamie…..good review.


----------



## Radish

I have the DeWalt and not the budget for an Excalibur, but I'm sure the Seyco saw is top flight. Thank you for the review.


----------



## mobman924

I bought this one for $80. Woodcraft has the 21" for $749.


----------



## cabinetmaster

Wow. What a bargain. Looks like a nice machine.


----------



## sbryan55

Jamie, thanks for the review. I have a scroll saw on my wish list and have not focused in on any one tool, yet. This review gives me some good info on which to base a buying decision.


----------



## kosta

the excalubur saws arm moves instead of the table so you depth of cut doesnt get messed up as much


----------



## garriv777

Just a little update as I type this on 7/23/2010. If you go to the Seyco website now you'll notice that the saw is green now instead of purple. From what I understand, " General " has purchased the saw and now paints it their version of green that they use on all their other tools also. Also, there is a 30" version as well as a 20". If you buy " Scrollsaw woodworking & crafts " magazine ( fall 2010 issue ) they do a nice comparison of many different scrollsaws and they have given the Excalibur high marks. I'm planning on purchasing this machine myself soon, it appears to be quite an impressive little scrollsaw from everything that I've read.


----------



## Raker

Guys if you are going to drop the kind of money to buy an excalibur do your self a favor and take a LONG look at the Hegner-it's really a good saw. I've a hegner for several years and put many many hours on it and so far have no problems.


----------

